# To Cool Not to Share



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

I'm always on the look out for cool old lawnmowers. I was surfing the inter-web this morning and came across this.....









Somebody gave me an old Hoveround and I started thinking..... The wife pulled me back to reality and said "You need to finish that remote controlled one you started last winter". She's right.... It's started to be in the mid-90's here in MS and all I need to finish it is the RC controller. I've already got the rocking chair and beer cooler set up on the front porch.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's awesome. Things were so creatively designed back when. Now it's just practical.


----------

